

Ask HN: Which mail server would you choose to develop your product on top of it? - tzury

I am willing to build an email application which runs on the server side.<p>Not being familiar with any particular server I wonder if I can get some recommendations based on experience.<p>I have seen many great startups which built some neat apps on the email platform (for instance, friendfeed's notification mechanism, or surely posterous which mail is at the heart of their business logic), and wonder about which mail server have they found easy to learn and integrate with.<p>thanks in advance,<p>Tzury
======
jolan
Postfix has a simple configuration syntax and supports SQL backends.

~~~
tzury
What about programming on top of it, such as triggering incoming/outgoing
messages and manipulating them externally?

Does it provide an easy to use API?

~~~
jolan
Have you never done anything mail related on UNIX at all?

Outgoing -> Submit mail via SMTP or call local sendmail binary.

Incoming -> Create account programmatically and handle delivery however you
want

